# TNT Noodle Salad/raw veggies/rice vinegar



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2012)

Whisk 1/4 cup peanut oil,2 Tab. rice vinegar, 1 Tab. fresh lime juice,2 tea. oriental sesame oil,1 tea grated fresh ginger, salt to taste, and 1/4 tea. of hot chili  sesame oil you decide how much to use.Mix well all ingredients.Set aside Cook 12 oz of fresh Chinese flat noodles or linguine. Cook about 5 min stir in 1 med. julienned carrot and 1  seeded cucumber also julienned  cook 2-3 min longer drain well rinse with cold water now drain again. Place noodles on clean kitchen towel and blot well Now toss noodles and veggies with the dressing add 4 thin sliced green onions and some chopped cilantro I love it so I tend to use 4-5 tab. Now if you extra hungry add some Shrimp that you've had marinating  drain it and also add some toasted sesame seeds.
kades


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 25, 2012)

That sounds wonderful - all I need is the fresh ginger and cilantro.  I love cilantro, too!  Copied and saved...going to the grocery store tomorrow and will definitely make this.  Thanks for sharing, kades.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> That sounds wonderful - all I need is the fresh ginger and cilantro.  I love cilantro, too!  Copied and saved...going to the grocery store tomorrow and will definitely make this.  Thanks for sharing, kades.


I'm glad you like the recipe. It's tasty and fairly easy to make. Enjoy Cheryl.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sounds lovely Kades, thank you


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Kades.    I made this asian noodle salad this afternoon, and it sure was yummy!  Thank you so much for sharing.  I've saved it to my "make again" file.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Hi Kades.    I made this asian noodle salad this afternoon, and it sure was yummy!  Thank you so much for sharing.  I've saved it to my "make again" file.


Cheryl,
I'm so glad you liked the salad. I love the picture you posted It was a nice thing to do.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 30, 2012)

It does look lovely, it is one on my to make list too


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> It does look lovely, it is one on my to make list too


Hi Kylie,
so glad you are going to make the recipe. Hope you love like we do.
kades.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Kades 

I am waiting till it warms up a little bit before we make this, it is just too cold for salad at the moment brrrr


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Kades
> 
> I am waiting till it warms up a little bit before we make this, it is just too cold for salad at the moment brrrr


I'd wait as well Kylie. There is nothing better than crisp cold salad when it's sultry and you're not up to a great big meal.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

We will certainly be adding shrimp to this dish as we love shrimp in our salads and pastas


----------

